# Electra King Rebirth



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I think you're better off converting an ordinary car rather than driving that death-trap...


----------



## PatG (Jun 12, 2009)

The idea is to preserve an early EV; a piece of EV history. I don't think it was ever intended as a freeway capable machine. I suspect the manufacturer probably intended it to be used as you might use an NEV today.

I have a few early EVs that I have aquired over the past few years. I also have a number of '50s and '60s golf carts. I'm finally getting a chance to "renew" them. They really don't have a lot of value, but I just find them interesting, much like some people like cars from the same period.


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

PatG said:


> I got it from a gent who had decided to replace the electric drive system (as it were) with an ICE.


 The NERVE!!!


----------

